# Gaiden Sakura vs Itachi(sick)



## Six (Jun 11, 2015)

No restrictionn
Distance: 20 feet
Mindset:IC

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Trojan (Jun 11, 2015)

Sakura 1-shots him, as she did to his fanboy.


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 11, 2015)

Katsuyu FCD GG


----------



## Bonly (Jun 11, 2015)

The Queen of solo meets the King of solo and sadly There Can Only Be One!!!!


----------



## Alex Payne (Jun 11, 2015)

Itachi asks about his niece
Sakura starts crying
gg


----------



## RBL (Jun 11, 2015)

Restrict this to 7 years old itachi with hokage wisdom and he still solos with low diff.

sick itachi wins with negg diff.


----------



## Kyu (Jun 11, 2015)

Any version of Itachi w/ MS oneshots Sakura.



> The Queen of solo meets the King of solo and sadly There Can Only Be One!!!!



A single byakugou user can't summon the Forbidden One in her entirety.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 11, 2015)

shouldn't Katsuyu change that glasses? It's not even on her(it?) eyes.


----------



## Euraj (Jun 11, 2015)

Sakura tricks Itachi into looking behind him and one-shots him.

Since it seems her Shunshin becomes RSM level when her opponent isn't looking directly at her.


----------



## Bonly (Jun 11, 2015)

Kyu said:


> A single byakugou user can't summon the Forbidden One in her entirety.



Who said 100 percent of Katsuyu is needed to solo fodder like Itachi? 



Hussain said:


> shouldn't Katsuyu change that glasses? It's not even on her(it?) eyes.



Don't you dare question the Queen of solo! If she doesn't want her glasses on her eyes then you don't question. If she asks you to jump you say "how high ma'am". If she says jump off a bridge you say "with pleasure my Queen". You better check yourself before you wreck yourself.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Jun 11, 2015)

Genjutsu + Totsuka GG.


----------



## N120 (Jun 12, 2015)

Itachi: Sakura, answer me this. What did the five fingers say to the face?

Sakura: wha~

Itachi: SLAP!!!!

Sakura: ....?? 

Itachi: did you get it?


----------



## Rain (Jun 12, 2015)

queen stomps


----------



## Amol (Jun 12, 2015)

I actually think that Sakura should win 
Or Kishimoto fucked up big time in War, Arc


----------



## Kazekage94 (Jun 12, 2015)

Sakura blitzed Kaguya. 
Itachi is not a problem. He was killed by Hebi Sasuke. 

Sakura low dif


----------



## LostSelf (Jun 12, 2015)

Isn't this the Sakura that blacks out when she throws a punch?

So much for the surpassing Tsunade stuff . Itachi makes her raise her voice, she blacks out.

GG.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 12, 2015)

Bonly said:


> Don't you dare question the Queen of solo! If she doesn't want her glasses on her eyes then you don't question. If she asks you to jump you say "how high ma'am". If she says jump off a bridge you say "with pleasure my Queen". You better check yourself before you wreck yourself.



Yes, ma'am. 

----
shouldn't Sakura solos with her sleep bomb?


----------



## Mercurial (Jun 12, 2015)

Itachi blitzes and puts kunai in her head, GG. 
Itachi uses genjutsu, GG.
Itachi uses Susanoo with Totsuka, GG.
Itachi uses Amaterasu, GG.


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 12, 2015)

Raikiri19 said:


> Itachi blitzes and puts kunai in her head, GG.


Sakura wtfblitzed the God of the Naruto-verse so it'll probably be the other way around 



> Itachi uses genjutsu, GG.


_The Last_ made here immune to it, no?



> Itachi uses Susanoo with Totsuka, GG.
> Itachi uses Amaterasu, GG.


Ama takes time for Itachi to build chakra up in his eye. Susanoo gets crushed by Katsuyu no diff.


----------



## Bonly (Jun 12, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Yes, ma'am.



That's better 



> ----
> shouldn't Sakura solos with her sleep bomb?



Sure but why should she waste a sleeping bomb when she has the Queen of solo?


----------



## UchihaX28 (Jun 12, 2015)

Kazekage94 said:


> Sakura blitzed Kaguya.
> Itachi is not a problem. He was killed by Hebi Sasuke.
> 
> Sakura low dif



 Healthy Itachi >> Kaguya.

Therefore, your argument is invalid.


----------



## RBL (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## NarutoIndra (Jun 16, 2015)

Itachi low diffs her with Tsukiyomi.


----------



## TheEnemy (Jun 17, 2015)

Sakura is aware of everything itachi can do. She's not falling for genjustu, also she can regenerate on crazy levels so she can literally run through an attack and I think we can all agree 1 punch finishes him off.


----------



## Six (Jun 17, 2015)

Itachi uses tsukuyomi and shows her memories of Sasuke eating Karin's ass over and over for a week.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 17, 2015)

I'll post some scans and let people connect the dots.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 17, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> Itachi uses tsukuyomi and shows her memories of Sasuke eating Karin's ass over and over for a week.


Now why would Itachi have memories of _this _exactly? 

Seems to me like Itachi has some 'splaining to do.


----------



## TheEnemy (Jun 18, 2015)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I'll post some scans and let people connect the dots.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



That's not IC at all. 

I understand the love for the character and I don't even like Sakura but current Sakura IC would beat that Itachi IC. 

Sakura knows Itachi would have to be put down quickly, while Itachi will think of her as a minor annoyance and gets 1 hitted.


----------



## thechickensage (Jun 18, 2015)

Uhhhh...weak itachi could probably have killed Sasuke if his intent was real.

Sakura now couldnt have maaaaaaaaaybe have barely beaten Sasuke back them (maybe with Katsuyu, naturally...BONLY).  

How could sakura win?  The blitz hype is inflated.  Wouldn't work vs a fast and aware Itachi.  Kaguya was brain-dead in everything she ever did, and was being attacked by multiple people from multiple angles.  Itachi not slow enough to let her land a 1-hit KO punch.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 18, 2015)

Sakura snaps the Totsuka blade over her knee, and kicks Itachis head off.


----------



## Bitch (Jun 18, 2015)

Our queen mother solos.


----------



## Jad (Jun 18, 2015)

Bitch said:


> Our queen mother solos.



In your head maybe

Anyways, can you back up your statement?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 18, 2015)

TheEnemy said:


> That's not IC at all.
> 
> I understand the love for the character and I don't even like Sakura but current Sakura IC would beat that Itachi IC.
> 
> Sakura knows Itachi would have to be put down quickly, while Itachi will think of her as a minor annoyance and gets 1 hitted.



Itachi is faster than sakura. He has sharingan precog to perfectly read Sakura's moves.
there is no way Sakura is landing a hit on Itachi.

Its going to be like this every tine :

Why did Madara switch to Sharingan to genjutsu Ei when Rinnegan is "superior"?
Why did Madara switch to Sharingan to genjutsu Ei when Rinnegan is "superior"?

Itachi will always know where Sakura'll be and counter hit @ the exact moment. 

And no... No incarnation of Sakura is beatng any incarnation of Itachi, save the 7 year old(and younger) one. IC or not.


----------



## Alex Payne (Jun 18, 2015)

Shouldn't Gaiden Sakura be weaker than War Arc Sakura? I don't think that she was training more than Naruto.


----------



## Rocky (Jun 18, 2015)

No, because Sakura's power is completely dependant upon the Byakugo no In.


----------



## Alex Payne (Jun 18, 2015)

So?.. You don't actually think that her seal can store indefinite amount of chakra? Or that the stat-boost also doesn't have an upper cap?


----------



## Kazekage94 (Jun 18, 2015)

NarutoX28 said:


> Healthy Itachi >> Kaguya.
> 
> Therefore, your argument is invalid.



Well he lost to Kabuto so Kaguya must be weaker than him too right?


----------



## Six (Jun 18, 2015)

This was supposed to be a joke thread.  are some people actually serious about Sakura?


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 18, 2015)

Kazekage94 said:


> Well he lost to Kabuto so Kaguya must be weaker than him too right?


Are we reading the same manga? Itachi effortless defeated Kabuto, like everyone else before him.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 20, 2015)

Can we all agree that Kishi is trying to tell us that Sakura = itachi in term of power now?
Because you know,
immediately behind the sternum, close to the right ventricle
parallels? 

I mean they mean everything, right?


----------



## GilgameshXFate (Jun 20, 2015)

Well this fight should end in an instant, lets think about this the only thing that Sakura can hope to do is pour ALL of her chakra into a kuchiyose for Katsuyu,now how much Katsuyu wishes to send for Sakura's pathetic sacrifice is debatable but her only hope is if its 100 % Katsuyu its really simple math.

100% Katsuyu- Omnipotent
100% Itachi- Omnipotent
50% Katsuyu- Fodder

Now what if Sakura does manage to bring out 100% Katsuyu, well then its such a tossup i honestly don't think mortals can comprehend the fight, but Sakura will die in the crossfire thats certain so I guess it'll have to be.

Match Verdict: *Itachi 51 % of the time/ Katsuyu 50% of the time*


----------



## Ryuzaki (Jun 20, 2015)

Sakura oneshots him just like she did Shin. It'd be really difficult for Itachi to keep up with her, since she basically fodder-stomped Kaguya.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 20, 2015)

I can't tell who's serious, who's joking, or how this fight should actually go.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Jun 20, 2015)

Do you honestly think anyone in a thread about Sakura in the battledome is serious?


----------



## FlamingRain (Jun 20, 2015)

You'd be surprised.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Jun 21, 2015)

Katsuyu gets sealed.

 Sakura gets feinted.

 Then Sakura gets the Totsuka straight through the head.

 GG Sakura.


----------

